# Im new!



## sammy14429 (Mar 11, 2003)

Hey!Im not sure what quite to do or how this works! Just blame it on the blondness in me! For the past 3 years I have been suffering from chronic abdominal pain, Iv had all the tests going but still no answer. It is a form of IBS is what they are saying, I get some of the symptoms but it isnt IBS...(doesnt make any sense to me either!) Anyways just wundered how you guys cope and handle the pain throughout flare-ups? Samm x


----------



## Taylor Wilkens (Mar 26, 2003)

hello I'am taylor. I have been feeling so so sobad. sometimes I wish i was dead. because i feelso horid.


----------

